

What 95% of Bosses Don't Realize - nooblin
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/sep/09/change-life-small-victories-burkeman

======
bluekeybox
My "done" list is the list of commits in my version control system. It
actually is a big motivator, as the article said.

